# Renting bikes and riding beautiful Sweden (any bike club around?)



## Yanick (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi, 

I'll be in business trip in Sweden in June(8-14) and might have time for a ride there. Road or mountain depending of what type of bike can be rent. Most of my trip will be in Stockholm and Gottenburg(Göteborg). Any cyclist club around that I could join? That would be great if I can just bring my cloths and gears and ride there.

I'm member of a mountain bike club here in Montreal, Canada. We ride every weeks and sometime at night too!

thanks and see you on the saddle


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

There was a thread about Sweden in winter. You might find something of interest there:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=344615&highlight=sweden


----------



## grondahl (Jun 3, 2008)

Post a thread or maybe two in www.happymtb.org/forum


----------

